# Buff's Leg Challenge



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 3, 2003)

Better late than never...I guess. I will start phase 1 tonight and post soon after.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2003)

Whahoo!!!  Just in time for the fun


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 3, 2003)

Yay!!


----------



## katie64 (Jun 3, 2003)

Hey good luck Buff, I've missed you, how are you?????


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks. Better now...been out with a kidney infection.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Thanks. Better now...been out with a kidney infection.


Oh I'm so sorry honey, I had no idea, hope your on the mend, I'll be starting my challenge on Thursday..........talk with ya later


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 4, 2003)

*6/4/03*

It was my 15th anniversary today and guess what I did??? LMAO...I went to the gym and worked the shit out of my legs!! Hubby doesn't usually go with me but he did today. I might have talked him into doing th leg challenge with me.

Good Mornings: I did all 100 is a row...I couldn't tell if we were supposed to break them up into sets or not.  

1 1/4 leg curls: 4 sets  @ 8 x 35

Heel raised squats 8 sets: 1 @ 20 x 95, 2 @15 x 95, 5 @ 10 x 95 I DIDN'T THINK I WAS GOING TO FINISH THESE...OUCH!!

Seated calf raises: 6 sets @ 15 x 45 lbs.

OMG!! I am soooo gonna feel it in a few days. I felt SOOO good!!


----------



## spire (Jun 4, 2003)

keep it up! I think the motto "no pain, no gain" applies


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 5, 2003)

wow ... I got to give it to you, doing all 100 GM in a row is great!  I did mine in sets of 25 because my back ached.  

Good job!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2003)

If you can do all 100 in one set you should up the weight and do 4 sets of 25 reps.

Looking good on those squats


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks guys!! This is gonna be fun.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> If you can do all 100 in one set you should up the weight and do 4 sets of 25 reps.
> 
> Looking good on those squats



Ok, I will add some weight and break it up into sets. Thanx.

I was squating 235lbs before this semester...legs are definitely my strong point.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 10, 2003)

HI all!! Woo Hoo!! Tomorrow (or is it now today?) is my leg work out!


----------

